# If you had to...



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 7, 2013)

Be any other profession than an engineer, what would you be?

After you answer, post the next "if you had to" question for the next person.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 7, 2013)

Submariner.

If you had to choose an animal to be reincarnated as, which would it be?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

Gold Eagle (cause I hate being semi bald)

Have you ever read an actual Bill (I.e . house bill 30?)?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 8, 2013)

Let me re-phrase that for you: If you had to read an actual Bill, who would you prefer to have read it to you?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 8, 2013)

Morgan Freeman... and I have only read parts

Choose staying physically happy (aka working out) or being emotionally happy (spending time with your family) which would you pick?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

Family.

If you had to choose between saving the life of one five year old on a train track or a van load of 10 adults on a train track, who would you save?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 8, 2013)

Five year old.

If you had to choose between not being able to drink alcohol or eat sweets, which would you pick?


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 8, 2013)

I would skip the alcohol for a chocolate chip cookie fresh out of the oven.

Win a 500 million lottery but only live until 55 years old, or be poor and live to 100 years old?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

500 and 55, that's 18 years of extreme wealth for me!

Give up football or give up baseball


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 8, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Be any other profession than an engineer, what would you be?
> 
> After you answer, post the next "if you had to" question for the next person.



Just wanted to answer that one...

Explosive expert - You cannot BS your way on this one. You know or you do not know. Period. As simple at that.

There are too many bull sh#tters in engineering that ride on the work that others do.

I would give baseball since it is the only one of the two choices that I ever played.

If you had to move from where you live...Where would you move?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 8, 2013)

new zealand in a heart beat

chips and salsa or chips and queso?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2013)

Queso.

30% raise and a 1-hour longer commute (each way), or a 5% paycut to stay where you're at?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

30% raise

Give a homeless dude a bath or sit in a landscape architect conference for 8 hours?


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 8, 2013)

30% and longer commute. I would buy a REALLY nice car with extra 30% to make the commute more enjoyable.

Would you rather go back and time and meet your great-great-grandparents, or travel into the future and meet your great-great-grandchild?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2013)

Sapper said:


> 30% raise
> 
> Give a homeless dude a bath or sit in a landscape architect conference for 8 hours?


conference.



mevans154 said:


> 30% and longer commute. I would buy a REALLY nice car with extra 30% to make the commute more enjoyable.
> 
> Would you rather go back and time and meet your great-great-grandparents, or travel into the future and meet your great-great-grandchild?


grandchild. I don't want to discourage my predecessors from continuing my family tree...

Conference call with management at 5pm on a Friday before a 3-day weekend or work Saturday?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

5 PM cuz I'm already there

Always be hungry but able eat whatever you want or always feel well fed and only ever able to eat liver and onions?


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 8, 2013)

Eat what ever I want and be hungry.

Would you rather have the flu, or have a really bad computer virus?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd rather have the flu.

2 flat tires on a desolate country road in the middle of a blizzard, or one flat tire in the ghetto?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 8, 2013)

Either one is fine by me.

Would you rather hike through devil's club or get chased by a Grizzly bear protecting her cubs during salmon season along the river bank?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm gonna go for devils club since I don't know what that is.

Would you rather work late, but from your own house or go to the office extra early.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 8, 2013)

Work late from home.

Would you rather work regular 5-day week or 4 10-hour days?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2013)

4-10's (assuming I can find compatible daycare)...

Would you rather have a company-provided car or a stipend to buy your own?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 9, 2013)

Stipend.

So a two for one...Would you rather have chunky or creamy peanut butter on whole wheat or white bread?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 9, 2013)

must be creamy PB and white bread!!!!!

Bud or bud light?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh dear lord, neither.

Legends Brown Ale or Stone Ruination?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2013)

Neither (and that applies to the Bud/Bud light question too)

Music: Skrillix or Yanni?

For those who don't know Skrillix, here's one of their more popular songs from an ESPN commercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJVmu6yttiw


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2013)

Skrillix, so I could lure all the people with one side of their head shaved into a room...

Crap your pants in a meeting, it stinks, its soaked through, and they know who the smell is coming from - sit and wait for room to empty out, or get up and walk out during the meeting?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 9, 2013)

Umm, I ain't sitting in that shit all day

Bourbon (The Honorable Jim Beam) and coke or bourbon and Pepsi?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2013)

Bourbon and Pepsi

Dayquil go to work and spread your suffering or nyquil while dozing to daytime television at home?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 9, 2013)

Spread the suffering. Even Nyquil can't cut through the missing-work-guilt, and I swear, Daytime television makes me feel sicker.

If you were stuck in a public toilet with no toilet paper, but with a copy of the U.S. Constitution and a Bible, would you wipe with either of these (choose which), or just go about your business without wiping at all?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 9, 2013)

No wiping. (Eewww!)

If you met were given an opportunity to accept a job that you knew you would hate, but the salary was 50% higher than your current salary, would you take it?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 9, 2013)

No. There is a lot in life that is more important than money.

OK - you're in the same bathroom predicament - no toilet paper - but you have two other objects you can wipe with. One is a Congressional Newsletter from the office of the Speaker of the House, John Boehner, and it's printed on that nice, soft, U.S. Government recycled paper, with lots of pictures. Of him. The other object is a pine cone.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 9, 2013)

I would use the nice soft paper. 

If you could only eat either meat or fruits for the rest of your life, which would it be?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2013)

Bacon.

You see your "arch-enemy" get into a car wreck, do you stop to help?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 9, 2013)

Help finish him off? Yes.

If you had only a choice between rancid bacon or rotting fruit (or starvation), which would you eat?


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 10, 2013)

Bacon...I would wrap the rancid bacon in fresh bacon and would taste great!

Would you rather be extremely hot or extremely cold?


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm extremely hot. Bordering on super stud.

Die drowning or in a fire?


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 10, 2013)

Drowning...It won't hurt as much!

If you could pick one superpower, what would you pick?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 10, 2013)

Teleportation

Peas or carrots


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Peas......with beef stroganoff.

If you had to pick Pittsburgh or the Jets to win this weekend, who would you pick?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 10, 2013)

Jets

Bad movie with awesome snacks or awesome movie with no snacks


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2013)

Awesome movie. I can eat afterwards.

Cubicle with a window or an office without?


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2013)

Window. I need something to jump out of.

Dominant hand amputated, or both legs amputated?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2013)

Hand. I can still drive with the other one.

Attractive co-workers who hate you or fugly ones who want to be your best friend?


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2013)

Attractive. I want eye candy that I don't have to talk to.

Take a promotion and work for a crappy boss, or turn it down and work for a good one?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 10, 2013)

Turn the promotion down and work for a good boss.

Would you rather have an office that was 85 degrees or 60 degrees?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 10, 2013)

60 degrees, I can wear a sweater...working naked is frowned upon

Bourbon (The Honorable Jim Beam) and coke or bourbon and Pepsi?

(yup, I asked again)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh dear woman, you just ain't from around hear, now are you. Coke. Of course.

Scotch on the rocks or whiskey straight?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 10, 2013)

whiskey straight... did you just call me 'dear woman'? I couldn't hear you from here... lol

Awesome Protective German Shepard Dog (named Ana who has a side kick named Rex)... or Mouse Hunter Cat (named PJ who is evil enough to take on Ana and also has a side kick named Rizzo)?


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dogs Rule!!!

Would you rather have your flight delayed by 8 hours or lose your luggage?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 12, 2013)

Flight delayed.

For dessert, would you choose apple pie or cheesecake?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 13, 2013)

Apple pie.

Free puppy or free kitten?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 13, 2013)

No more kittens allowed in the Sapper household, so puppy it is.

Quiet day at the office on a holiday that everybody else gets off or busy day doing the most annoying chores over a three day weekend at home?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 13, 2013)

Quiet day at the office.

Would you choose to go to a college athletic event or pro?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 14, 2013)

pro

short traffic congested commute or long open road commute?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 14, 2013)

I would be happy with either-or rather than both

Hourly or Salary?


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2013)

Salary with billable OT.

Trapped in a box of snakes, or a box of spiders?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 14, 2013)

Snakes. I'm ok with spiders until they come near me, then it's "Die Mother F*CKER, DIE!!"

While out playing disc golf, you find a really expensive disc in the bushes. It has a name and phone number written on it. Do you keep it (because it's a really nice disc and you're tired of borrowing one to play) or do you call the # and give it back?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 14, 2013)

Call the number, give it back.

Snickers (or whatever candy bar you don't really like) quickly from the office snack room or ten minute drive to closest convenient store for whatever snack you want.


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2013)

At the office, Snickers. At home, trip to CVS for mega-choco-craving night.

Warm soda or cold (not iced) coffee?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 14, 2013)

Cold coffee.

Balance the checkbook or do the dishes?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 14, 2013)

Dishes, because at the end that task I can still eat!

Leaky roof or leaky tub?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 14, 2013)

Leaky tub; I think I have a better chance of repairing that.

Hammock or rocking chair for a lazy afternoon?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2013)

Rocking chair. Too many (x2) bad experiences with rotten hammock ropes and as a consequence, a busted tailbone.

Promiscuous teenage daughter or promiscuous teenage son?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 14, 2013)

Ugh, guess I'd go with daughter, because at least it's more likely she will learn her lesson after one pregnancy, boys could have multiple kids out there and be deadbeat dads.

The voice or MNF?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 15, 2013)

The Voice... come on, battle rounds have started... who cares about the colts vs chargers.

Go hungry or put groceries on your credit card?


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2013)

Credit Card. I charge everything and get cash back. Besides, credit cards are just free money, right?

Complete your bucket list but know the exact time you will die, or do nothing on your bucket list and be oblivious as to the time of your death?


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2013)

Oblivious. My bucket list isn't particularly exciting and knowing when I'd die would make me even more sarcastic than I already am.

If you had to lose a sense, which would it be?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 15, 2013)

Sixth

Sit on a van pool with somebody tooting or pay for a quarter tank of gas each day? Sheesh, longest commute ever today, nasty!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 15, 2013)

Pay for the gas. I may be an enviro, but I love driving.

Let the housekeeper look at your tax returns so she can give you daughter her SSN for taking a test at school (because she forgot to tell you), or miss an important meeting at work to drive home and do it yourself so your housekeeper doesn't see your tax return and family SSNs? (true story today!)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 15, 2013)

Call the school and tell them they don't need no stinking SSN's to administer a test! I think I'd drive home.

Work on a big project at home after wife and kids go to bed in order to be successful at work, or go to bed because you were up all night the night before thinking about the big project that you needed to work on?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 15, 2013)

^Sometimes you just gotta get the work done.

Walk 300 feet to your car in a driving rainstorm, with no umbrella or rain jacket, just so you go eat something healthy for lunch, or stay indoors and eat something from the snack lady downstairs, which results in diarrhea 60% of the time?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 16, 2013)

Roll the dice and go for the snack lady food.

You find and are offered your dream job but you have to choose between the office that's way up north (hence very long &amp; cold winters) or the office that's way down south (very hot &amp; humid summers).


----------



## Supe (Oct 16, 2013)

Way down south. Been there, done that, f*ck the snow.

Drink a large jar of pickle juice, or eat a small jar of mayonnaise?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2013)

ummm... pickle juice is consumed as a beverage in my house all the time... mayonnaise alone is not what I would want, but that on a hot dog.

Ask for a raise even though you know that the person you are asking doesn't have the authority to approve it, or just keep your mouth shut and do additional work that should be done by someone paid more because you need the job?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2013)

The answer to most un-asked questions is no, so if you want it, you must ask for it.

Coffee+ no food = jitters for the rest of the morning, or drink a nasty flavored hot tea (they're out of the tea I normally drink)?


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2013)

Coffee- who doesn't get the shakes now and then?

Sleep at desk or sleep at home?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2013)

Both. I only wake-up to drive from one to the other and to eat.

For the zombie apocalypse, a tactical 12guage shotgun or a 9mm handgun?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 16, 2013)

If I believed in zombies, I could answer better, but I guess I'd choose the 9mm.

Silk sheets or fine Egyptian cotton?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 16, 2013)

Egyptian cotton.

Sleep on the couch or suck it up and suffer in bed until the wife finishes catching up on a months worth of Keeping up with the Kardashians. For the record, I keep telling her that 3/4 people who watched that show when it first came on are no longer watching it, and the 1/4 are 20-something's trying to hold onto their glory days from college, and her. She told me to sleep on the couch, and I might just do it!


----------



## Dleg (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I would sleep on the couch.

Back on the zombie theme: You're adrift on a life boat with a zombie, with no food but plenty of water rations. Eventually you are forced to kill the zombie (but don't worry - it was not anyone you personally knew). Given that it's the zombie apocalypse, a rescue is unlikely. It is very likely that you will drift to land within a few weeks, though. The question: Do you eat the zombie's flesh to stay alive, or do you let yourself starve to death ? (and no - you have no idea if eating a zombie will also turn you into one)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd eat the zombie and take my chances.

Zombie theme still, if you were running from a herd of zombies and saw a beautiful woman (or incredibly handsome man for the ladies), stuck in a perilous predicament, and had a 50% chance of both of you getting eaten if you saved him or her, but 100% chance of you surviving and the stuck person getting eaten if you just kept running would you take a chance and help or just keep running?


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2013)

I would take the chance, because once all the other zombies are taken care of... the human race will need to procreate

The boss is gone for the day, however the following day there is a HUGE departmental status report due and while you have completed your contribution, others have not. You have the capability of helping them or the choice to work on something fun. Which do you choose?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

Something fun, life's too damn short, and the zombies will be here before you know it.

Back to zombie theme, if you were running from a herd of zombies and saw a Fugly woman (or incredibly hideous man for the ladies), stuck in a perilous predicament, and had a 50% chance of both of you getting eaten if you saved him or her, but 100% chance of you surviving and the stuck person getting eaten if you just kept running would you take a chance and help or just keep running?


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2013)

Bon apetit, zombies.

Sit on an absolutely disgusting toilet seat to take an HSD, or put the seat up and sit on the clean porcelain bowl rim. Hovering and TP on the seat are not an option.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2013)

Rim job!

Knife to the face or kick to the crotch?


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2013)

Knife to the face. Chicks dig scars.

Talk to someone with the worst breath in the world, or with the worst BO in the world?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 17, 2013)

BO. I've smelled some heinous (rhymes with...) breath.

Back to zombies: While running from zombie horde, you are finally cornered. You've got one .12 gauge shell left in your pump-action Remington. Do you shoot one last zombie, and then be eaten alive (but not without a fight), or shoot yourself?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

Fight to the death!

While conducting a recon of a fortified survivor base, you discover a weak point in the defenses that will eventually get breached and result in total mayhem in the base when the zombies find the hole. Do you sneak in on your own and take their supplies in the night and slip quietly away leaving them to perish once the day of doom descends or do you go to the front gate and explain that you have valuable information for them, and if they let you join the group you will tell them and all be safer?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 17, 2013)

Assuming from your description that I am wandering on my own, with no fortified base, I would try to have them let me join and fix their problem.

As the zombie apocalypse is winding down, you are the last survivor of your group, and all the zombies are dying (again). Safely able to walk the streets again, you head out to forage for food and look for other survivors. You are disheartened not to find any. However, you find a once-hot female zombie, half-naked, who attempts to communicate with you. Keeping your distance, you try to talk and figure that she is interested in you, believes she is recovering, and wants to procreate.

Do you take this one chance to continue to human race, or do you blow her head off with your shotgun, like you have done 3,000 times before over the past 28 days?

(and if you accept the offer, what position do you use?)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

Ummm, no, I don't do corpses... And I mean who wants zombie kids running around the house? Laundry would be even grosser than it already is. And how does on keep food on the table for a zombie family, especially if all the humans have been eaten.

Okay, the z-poc is over. All z's are dead, only 2% of the pre zombie human population remains. Do set up your new government in a once thriving city or make a rural community?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 17, 2013)

Make a rural community. Agriculture is going to be king for quite a while and all the concrete from the old city is just going to make plowing just that much harder.

Same theme, do you try to get the old machines to function or just start working with draft horses?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd be working on the machines.

Roses or daisies? I realize that most men don't care, but I do.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 17, 2013)

roses...i have a blue rose bush which its smell is unbelievably intoxicating.

paper or plastic


----------



## maryannette (Oct 17, 2013)

paper ... they are much more useful for other things.

laptop or tablet?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2013)

Laptop.

Try to sleep upright in a chair, or semi-horizontal on a lumpy pile of potatoes (in sacks)? (true ship-board dilemma)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 20, 2013)

Chair, I just can't do lumpy sleeping.

Tonight's question comes from a conversation with my son as he crawled into bed after an absolutely wonderfully fun camping trip for two days. Warm bed in a cozy house or cold tent with a bunch of Cub Scout friends? He chose cold tent but only once in a while


----------



## Dleg (Oct 20, 2013)

^considering how long it's been since I've been camping, I'd choose the tent, too. But then it's back to the warm bed.

Eat a moist twinkie that's mysteriously missing its filling, or eat a handful of wet peanut M&amp;M's that are mysteriously missing their candy and chocolate coating?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 21, 2013)

Well considering in each case it isn't really a mystery as those are the tell tale signs that my toddler has gotten ahold of them, I'm opting out of both options.

Have your cake or eat it?


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

Have cake, trade it for lemon pie.

Jolt Cola or trucker pills?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 21, 2013)

Jolt Cola!

Sleep in or get to bed early?


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

Sleep in. Can't miss all the football games/late night TV favorites.

Cold toilet public seat, or warm public toilet seat?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 21, 2013)

^Cold. Can't get past the mental block on the warm one, no matter how clean it may appear.

Let's move into the Star Wars universe for a while:

You're a young, unemployed (but free) human living on Tatooine, bored out of your skull. You really have only two options: join the Empire as an enlisted storm trooper, or take your chances in the Mos Eisley job market? (for example: selling pod racing tickets, mopping up alien blood at the local bar, cleaning Jabba's Palace, etc.)


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2013)

Mos Eisley. I'd easily entertain the thought of being a professional grifter. Sure, lasers are cool and all, but no chicks? No thanks.

Eat moldy bread, or eat moldy cheese (and not cheese that is deliberately moldy)?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2013)

^Cheese. You can scrape the moldy parts off either, but pound-for-pound, you'll survive longer on the cheese.

Sex slave to Jaba the Hutt, or sex slave to a Wookie?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 22, 2013)

Wookie, they've got that lumber jack vibe going as opposed to the creepy fat couch potato thing.

Is dleg disturbed by the questions he asks in this thread or just creative?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2013)

Is that an official "if you had to?" question?

Frankly, the last question disturbed me - both options make my skin crawl. But wasn't that the spirit of this game?

If you had to, would you rather be the guy sent to disconnect the power at Darth Vader's house for failure to pay his bills, or the Emperor's? Both are home, and must "buzz you in" for you to perform the disconnection.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 22, 2013)

Vader, I feel like I've at least got a chance because at one point he actually wasn't an evil person. And yes that is the spirit of the game and no it wasn't a legal question, but damn dude that question was disturbing and I had to make some comment about it, hope you know I was joking.

Would you rather tell Sauron that his glaring creepy eye mountain is disturbing his neighbors and the HOA must levy a fine on him or go trick or treating at the home of each Ring Wraith while wearing the ring?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmmm.... tough one. Probably Sauron. Just slightly less creepy than the ring wraiths, plus there might be a possibility of surviving, if I agreed to turn evil. The very first ring wraith would likely just lop my head off.

Speaking of, would you rather be electrocuted to death by the Emperor's lightning bolts, or agree to do his bidding, under the new name of Darth (insert your name) with yellow pupils.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 22, 2013)

It would totally rock to be Darth Sapper!

Trudge along middle earth with the hobbits or the elves?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 22, 2013)

Being a Hobbit springs to mind as my first choice. I appreciate the humility, as well as the beer (and probably the pipe-weed, assuming being a Hobbit means I am no longer subject to random drug testing). Although the kick-assedness of being an Elf might make up for the egotism and constant, cold flourescent lighting - just the archery skills, alone, might be worth it. Plus, Elf chicks are waaaay hotter (and cleaner) than Hobbit chicks (blech), and I bet they fool around all the time, otherwise being eternal would be unbearable. So I guess I would probably choose being an Elf, but there would be a lot of self-loathing.

You know, some of these questions are worthy of debate threads, on their own.

Be Indiana Jones, or Han Solo?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 22, 2013)

Indie, hands down. My all time favorite movies growing up were the Indiana jones movies. I used to borrow my aunts bull whip and practice with it for hours.

Would you rather be assimilated into the Borg or an Orc horde?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 23, 2013)

The Borg. At least they work together: "Brother, could you spare a 01100010100101010001111?" Orcs would just as soon eat you. Orcs are just in it for themselves.

Would you rather be partying in a cramped Hobbit House with 13 dirty, farting dwarves, or sitting around an ornate table in Rivendell (?), eating salad with a bunch of stuck-up Elves?


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2013)

Rivendell. You could always sneak off and get it on with some elf hottie in a luxurious bathroom somewhere. Dirty farting dwarf women don't do it for me.

Would you rather give a public speech about why Obamacare is a great success, or a speech about how Miley Cyrus should be taken seriously as a musician?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 23, 2013)

Miley Cyrus, because people aren't willing to start a revolution about her.

If you had $1mil in the bank but were told you can't spend any of it on yourself, not even the interest and had to choose between contributing it to a charity that aligns with your moral belief structure but has some history of corruption or contribute to a totally legit and above board charity that doesn't align with your core beliefs, who would get the money?


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2013)

The first one. Why the heck would I contribute to a cause I disagree with?

Take a smoking hot hooker to prom for $20, or take an ugly girl for free?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooker, cuz it's a sure thing at the after party... And the intent of my question was that even if you disagreed with the mission of the charity, you would know that the money was doing people good and not lining the pockets of people who were pretending to do good.

Would you rather sleep in the cold with just your boxers and tee shirt or in a hot room wearing a sweats and stocking cap.. And you can't put more on / take anything off.


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2013)

Cold. That's how I sleep all the time anyways.

Bad tasting regular coffee, or great tasting decaf?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 23, 2013)

^The sludge. I am an addict.

You are sentenced to 10 years in prison, and you are given a choice of cellmates: a small, skinny guy with glasses who you are told serially raped and murdered 37 white men in their sleep, or a giant, muscular black guy who you are told murdered 37 white guys by hand in a violent, race-driven rampage.

(for the purpose of this question, you are a soft, 30-something white man who has never done any hard time)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll take skinny dude because I'd rather be asleep when I get murdered.

Oops, forgot to pose a question...

Would you rather be eaten by the big bad wolf a la red riding hoods granny or by the witch in the gingerbread house a la hansel and Gretel?


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2013)

Witch in the gingerbread house, because I loves me some candy.

Run 26.2 miles or bike 100 miles?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 29, 2013)

Bike. I can't stand running any further than a lap around the bases in my softball league...

A sexless marriage with someone you love or well-laid with someone you constantly argue with?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 29, 2013)

No amount of sex is worth a lifetime of arguing.

If you were forced into slavery by an alien race, which labor camp would you rather be assigned to: The one where you collect and shovel alien feces into loading carts all day, or the one where you process the alien feces into food for the human slaves?


----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2013)

Shovel...at least I'm getting a workout.

Cat or dog?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess I'll have to assume a question - as in, which one would I eat? Dog. I read the Journals of Lewis and Clark, and all the expedition members agreed that dog meat was the best food they had on the entire jouney - beating out bison, deer, elk, grizzly, and even salmon. Clark disagreed, though, because he loved his dog (trivia question - what was the dog's name?)

What would you rather have as a pet: a Black Mamba, or a Grizzly Bear?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 29, 2013)

A black mamba cuz I can keep it in a glass cage and casually forget to give it air or water or food and it will soon not be a threat. Can't do that with a grizzly bear.

You are in a deadly game of cat and mouse with a homicidal maniac. You must find shelter for the night. Would you prefer to shelter in a rugged and secure cottage in the woods with acres of uninhibited forest around you or an old Spanish fort on a deserted island? Keep in mind in both cases the killer can and will locate your hideout at some point in the near future, maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow, maybe in a few days, but he will find you.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 29, 2013)

The cabin in the woods. I think I would have a better chance of fading into the woods to evade him, than I would on a small island. Plus, I might have enough time to fashion some defenses and booby traps (and maybe even catch a few boobies)

Same scenario: You are offered a choice of one weapon to carry with you for defense: a machete, or a golf club.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 22, 2013)

A machete... Clearly a superior weapon but also useful to cut vines in the woods I'm hiding in with which to fasten snares and traps against the aggressor.

Again same scenario, but with a very effective camouflage suit like a gilli suit or very effective armor, like body armor and Kevlar helmet.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Apr 16, 2014)

Armor, the homicidal maniac will find me regardless of what I wear.

Death by black mamba or death by box jellyfish?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

box jellyfish, (die in under 5 min or take up to 20 min... choice is obvious, I want to go quick)

Break your leg or break your arm?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Arm. Can still get away from zombies more efficiently.

Burn to death or drown?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

there is too much thinking about death in this game, I don't want to play anymore


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok, for the zombie apocalypse....

Hot air balloon or boat?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

oooo, depends on fuel availability, location to water and the general population density-... but assuming a fuel shortage, I would rather be on a boat in the middle of water (not on a boat on dry land)

work an iffy job you don't hate but don't really like but have a great home life

or work a job that you love but have a crappy home life because of it?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Iffy job. Home life is the most important.

Piss your pants at work or get caught in the other gender's bathroom?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Other gender's bathroom.

No lunch but leave early or 1.5hr lunch and stay late?


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 16, 2014)

leave early and 1.5hr lunch

Blonde or brunette?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

Red Head.

F150 or Silverado


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 17, 2014)

I pick the Ram

NY style or Chicago style Pizza?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

NY Style. I hate casserole

Game of Thrones or Walking Dead?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Game of Thrones.

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 17, 2014)

LOTR +1000 ? (not really, I was trying to be a smartie pants)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> LOTR +1000 ? (not really, I was trying to be a smartie *bacon* pants)


Fixt.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > LOTR +1000 ? (not really, I was trying to be a smartie *bacon* pants)
> ...




or is it bacon but in a pair of smartie pants?

good grief, I think I'm headed to the loony bin today

SO- loony bin or prison?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

loony bin

beer or scotch


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 17, 2014)

Bourbon, screw that foreign crap

be a zombie or vampire?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

vampire, they get more women

x-men or The Avengers


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

Hulk Smash

iPhone or Droid


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 17, 2014)

Droid

Vampire or Werewolf


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 17, 2014)

Vampire..not a doubt.

Cheesecake or Chocolate Cake?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

Cheesecake

Pizza Hut or Dominoes?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Dominoes.

And I have to ask along the same lines because I just watched Underworld.

Vampire or Lycan?


----------



## Supe (Apr 17, 2014)

Vampire. I don't mind seeing a woman sprout fangs in bed, but fur and claws...

Sweet tea or an Arnold Palmer?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

Palmer.

Attend the Super Bowl or Game 7 of the World Series?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2014)

super bowl

mountain biking or hiking


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2014)

Hiking (my bike is broken)

Staff meeting or HR performance evaluation?


----------



## Predgw (Apr 18, 2014)

Staff Meeting

Red Sox or Yankees?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2014)

red sox

winter Olympics or summer Olympics


----------



## pdelass (May 9, 2014)

Summer Olympics

If you were picking people for your basketball team - you taking Spiderman or Batman?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 10, 2014)

Spiderman

Money or happiness


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2014)

Money, then I could buy more car parts that make me happy.

CNN or Fox News?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 28, 2014)

cnn.com, seems less hateful

Wetlands or parking lot?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 28, 2014)

Parking lot, wetlands are fake.

"watch" tennis or ice skating


----------



## matt267 PE (May 28, 2014)

Ice skating, the women are hotter

Action vs horror movies


----------



## NJmike PE (May 28, 2014)

Action.

Elmo or cookie monster


----------



## matt267 PE (May 28, 2014)

Cookie monster, but instead of cookies he eats bacon.

Let it Be or The Duck Song.


----------



## csb (Jun 12, 2014)

The Duck Song, because I don't know what it is.

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 12, 2014)

Mary Ann

Opera or Sharp Stick in the eye


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 12, 2014)

Opera, I know the feeling of getting stabbed in the eye, I can be drunk at the Opera and find it semi tolerable.

Bush or Obama?


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2014)

Bush.

Give up the internet, or give up phones?


----------



## csb (Jun 13, 2014)

Phones. I've already given them up.

Re-live junior high or re-live high school?


----------



## mevans154 (Jun 24, 2014)

Re-live High School

Would you rather have a "root canal" or a "colonoscopy"?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 9, 2014)

I've had neither, but if the doctor is hot and she buys me dinner first: colonoscopy

cat or dog?


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2014)

Dog. Duh.

Hold in a poop for a week, or hold in a pee for a week?


----------



## DanHalen (Jul 9, 2014)

You work for a horrible consulting company that treats you worse than a POW and you're on your exit interview after submitting your two week notice. Do you tell your boss they are the reason you're leaving because they are such a phuck, or do you simply tell them you are relocating and trying to reduce traveling? Keep in mind your boss has been very harsh, controlling, and micro-managed every aspect of your life that they can possibly control.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2014)

After holding in your poop for a week, tell your boos he's a fuck, then leave a week's worth of shit in his office.

Would you give up beer or sex?


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2014)

Sex. I can't just jiggle my hand for a few minutes and make beer appear.

Win the lotto and give it all to charity, or win and give none to charity?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2015)

Win and give it all to charity.

Taco Bell or Chipolte?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 15, 2015)

Chipotle, but then schedule my impending ER visit for some unknown bacterial attack

Would you rather have a colonoscopy or have a kidney stone?


----------



## goodal (Dec 17, 2015)

Not a realistic question.  I'll take 8 colonoscopies before I want one kidney stone.

Would you rather skip Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Skip Xmas, and go with Thanksgiving.  Same great food without the need for presents.

Valentine's Day or have a 2nd Halloween?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 9, 2016)

Easy one Fox, definitely 2nd Halloween.  Candy and don't have to deal with the BS presents/cards.

Bud light or shot glass of Flint water?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2016)

Bud light. I would rather drink piss water than lead water.

Would you rather retake the PE exam, or the FE exam?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2016)

Either one is better than the PMP because PMP'n ain't easy.

Good house in a bad neighborhood or a bad house in a good neighborhood?


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 18, 2016)

Bad house in a good neighborhood. I can fix it all myself.

Chicken hot dogs or turkey bacon?


----------



## mevans154 (Apr 18, 2016)

Turkey Bacon ( I can always wrap real bacon around it!)

Waking up next to Ronald McDonald with him saying "You were Lovin' it", or waking up next to the Burger King with him saying "You had it your way"


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2016)

BK.  At least "my way" would have made me a top instead of a bottom.

Give up your favorite food, or give up your favorite beverage?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 18, 2016)

Food, because I could always puree it to make it a drink.

No wifi at home, or no cell/text reception at home?


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 18, 2016)

No cell/text reception. Everyone I need to talk to imessages over wifi.

Be pooped on by a bird or by a baby?


----------



## scatsob (May 2, 2016)

Been popped on by both, neither is pleasant. If I have to choose I'll go with baby because at least you know it's coming. 

Camero or Mustang?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2016)

*Camaro.  Duh

The office kitchen is out of sugar &amp; creamer.  Tea or coffee?


----------



## scatsob (May 2, 2016)

Tea

your significant other is gaining weight, tell them to loose it or sit back and hope they figure it out on their own.


----------



## dvvader (May 17, 2016)

Tell them to lose it, honesty is always the best policy.

Would you rather be poked in the eye or kicked...below the belt?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 12, 2016)

Kicked in the balls. I don't need them anymore.

Would rather swim with the fish, or swim with the MIL?


----------

